
Cadillac Super Cruise Sets the Standard for Hands-Free Highway Driving - maxerickson
http://media.cadillac.com/media/us/en/cadillac/news.detail.html/content/Pages/news/us/en/2017/apr/0410-supercruise.html
======
maxerickson
Some additional context at
[http://www.theverge.com/2017/4/15/15289194/cadillac-super-
cr...](http://www.theverge.com/2017/4/15/15289194/cadillac-super-cruise-lidar-
map-interview-ny-auto-show)

